# would this be ok?



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I currently have three syrian hamsters and was wondering if the diet they have is ok for a mouse. They get mazuri lab blocks as their main diet and kaytee seed mix for variety ( not a main diet as i know its not a very good quality food) they also get dog food and biscuits for their teeth. I'm just curious not trying to push a diet onto an animal just seems they are very similar


----------



## geordiesmice (Oct 26, 2010)

I used to buy waag Hamster , Gerbil and Mouse mix that could be fed too all three animals.I fed both mice and Gerbils with it.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Both mixes are just hamster gerbil but I could easily get mouse food and they can have the same treats as my hammies.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I found Mazuri mouse diet and was thinking that would be good for them as its a trusted brand. Would that be ok? with Kaytee for variety? ( I know its not the best but the pellets are the main diet)


----------

